# Miss "Raineybutt"



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I got these a couple of days ago and finally gave Rain a bath!!! They are so adorable and CeeCee has a pair too but I will bathe her later and post pics......I almost got a "tongue shot"....so cute but only part of the way out of her mouth!!!!

Miss Rain
[attachment=56014:IMG_0852.jpg]

[attachment=56015:IMG_0859.jpg]

[attachment=56016:IMG_0851.jpg]

[attachment=56017:IMG_0813.jpg]

[attachment=56018:IMG_0845.jpg]

[attachment=56019:IMG_0827.jpg]


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Adorable pics! :wub: I love her outfit!!!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Rain looks so cute in her new overalls! Does she like wearing them? She has a pretty face.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks absolutely adorable in those overalls! Her little hairdo (including mustache) is perfect too.
I love those overalls. I wonder if Cosy would wear them. Is Rain bothered at all with her legs
being covered? Precious pics, Dianne.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 21 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820391


> She looks absolutely adorable in those overalls! Her little hairdo (including mustache) is perfect too.
> I love those overalls. I wonder if Cosy would wear them. Is Rain bothered at all with her legs
> being covered? Precious pics, Dianne.[/B]


Brit, it is the way that they are made, Rain does not even notice them. I was surprised too but they are so comfortable that she is not constricted in anyway!!! I would imagine that if you do not measure properly, you might have a problem. They are just darling in person. I don't think the pics do them justice.............Marj of course made the bow to match!!!! It matches perfectly!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Rain is so adorable in her new pink outfit and bow. :tender: I love the shots of her and she is growing her hair back pretty fast. She was always and still is cute as can be. Can't wait to see CeeCee as well, maybe one day you will be able to get one of the two together. :hugging: hahaha


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Rain in her overalls! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

May I add her picture to my website?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 21 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820394


> Rain is so adorable in her new pink outfit and bow. :tender: I love the shots of her and she is growing her hair back pretty fast. She was always and still is cute as can be. Can't wait to see CeeCee as well, maybe one day you will be able to get one of the two together. :hugging: hahaha[/B]


I cut all the bleached hair off her moustache and if you notice her forehead, the orange streak of bleach is going upwards as her hair grows. I will be glad when it is gone!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! How cute!!!! I love your pictures!!! Rain is adorable and I love that outfit. She's looking so pretty.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Rain is GORGEOUS and her outfit and bow are beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Rain looks so beautiful!!! What a sweetie!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks adorable and her hair is growing in beautifully! :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

adorable love des creations -- btw she looks adorable


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I forgot to add that Des (Tiger's Mom) lines these overalls in satin or silk and the hair does not matt when wearing these and I was surprised when I got them because I don't remember reading that she does that.......it's great!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 21 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820397


> I love Rain in her overalls! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> May I add her picture to my website?[/B]


Yes Marj, you certainly can!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Rain in her overalls?! Oh my....total cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhhhhh my goodness! Look at her!!! *squeal* :wub2: 

I just want to snuggle & squeeze her!!!

I know you're planning on growing her muzzle out, but I think that cut looks sooo adorable on her!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh......way to adorable...cuteness overload!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Dianne, how much do I love your Angel? :wub: :wub: :wub: She's so overly cute in those overalls! I can't believe what your love and care has done for her in such a short time. She's a perfect little girl!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She looks so precious! Love her and her overalls. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How adorable! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love miss Raineybutt


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Dianne!!! She's just stunning! I just adore her :tender: I'm really shocked at how quickly her little 'stache is growing! OK....I know you aren't going to believe this but I swear it's true. I'm sitting her with Jett on my lap, I'm scrolling down over your pictures and when I get to this one...











...he stands up, leans close to the computer screen, and touched his nose to her nose! :w00t: I'm not kidding! :no2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 21 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820481


> Oh Dianne!!! She's just stunning! I just adore her :tender: I'm really shocked at how quickly her little 'stache is growing! OK....I know you aren't going to believe this but I swear it's true. I'm sitting her with Jett on my lap, I'm scrolling down over your pictures and when I get to this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a sign they belong together???? I think So!!!!!!!! Jett is a doll baby!!!

PS.....Did you get the picture today in the mail????


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 21 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820483


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 21 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820481





> Oh Dianne!!! She's just stunning! I just adore her :tender: I'm really shocked at how quickly her little 'stache is growing! OK....I know you aren't going to believe this but I swear it's true. I'm sitting her with Jett on my lap, I'm scrolling down over your pictures and when I get to this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a sign they belong together???? I think So!!!!!!!! Jett is a doll baby!!!

PS.....Did you get the picture today in the mail????
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep! It's a sign for sure. Jett & I will drive down to get her.  

Nope...nothing in the mail today but bills. :smstarz:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Dianne,
Miss Rain is stunning.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well now,that's about as cute as anything can get.  Miss Raineybutt :wub: looks absolutely adorable in her cute little overalls. Those are really cute pictures of her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne, you are sooooo lucky to have two beautiful girls. Rain looks soooo precious in her overalls :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

cute overload :smheat:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Rain is just the cutest girl ever and sooooooooo photogenic. Those overalls are unbelievably adorable! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Miss Rain is MAJOR cuteness overload!!!! Absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!

[attachment=56051:17817edk05xezq3.gif]


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG! She is so CUTE! :wub2: And what a perfect model she is in her pink overalls.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww! Rain looks so adorable in her overalls.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

she looks so healthy and her hair is growing out beautifully! I love those overalls so very much and now can't wait to see CeeCee in them too!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rain is so cute!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww adorable! :wub: 

Did miss Rain like the overalls? I'm tempted to get them but I don't know if Gigi would like wearing pants, she used to dresses. lol


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

wow!! She has the most beautiful eyes!! It looks like she has long lady-like eyelashes!!! :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw she looks adorable in her overalls :wub: I just orderd the pink flamingo ones for lacy and hope they look as cute on her as Rain looks in her overalls


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

she is beautiful :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Could she be any more beautiful??? Oh Dianne, she is just precious :wub:


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Rain is a doll! I love those designer pants!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

holy Tamale, miss Raineybutt is soooooo darn girly in her girly watermelon overalls . . .defintely "mouthwatering" it is making me drool all over . . .I just love the topknot style you did on her . . . so perfect and of course Marj complements my collection soooo well . . .she's the BEST . . . 

oh I cannot wait for Miss CeeCee's pictures wearing her overalls . . .I know she will be a total darling in them as well. :wub2: 



please please please I would love for miss Raineybutt to be a gofetch member . . .would you sign her up :aktion033: :wub2:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 21 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820429


> I forgot to add that Des (Tiger's Mom) lines these overalls in satin or silk and the hair does not matt when wearing these and I was surprised when I got them because I don't remember reading that she does that.......it's great!!!![/B]



They are lined in satin . . .it actually does say on my website but of course who reads all that good stuff :wub2: I know my daughter always tells me I DON'T read . .I just look at pictures :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG...Dianne, Rain is such a precious DOLL BABY!!!! Look at that FACE!!! She has got to be the PRETTIEST little lady in pink overalls, ever!!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Aww, I haven't met Rain, she is cute! Looks like she is ready to go pick some fresh strawberries now.


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

So adorable. What a pretty little malt!


----------

